# JD 755 sudden death



## Madmaxsr (Apr 11, 2020)

Just purchased a 755, had it serviced, new battery and started mowing. Within a half hour it just died as if I turned the key off. No sputtering like a fuel issue just sudden death. Ignition switch had no action not even dashboard lights. Disconnected the battery checked voltage - about 12.5 vlts at 90%. Reconnected battery, checked fuses all good. No switch action. Got my big tractor the next day to push it to the barn and for grins tried to starts the 755 and started right up. So assume some electrical relay or interlock switch shut it down. My local Ag-Pro didn't have an answer. Appreciate any thoughts you readers can offer. Madmaxsr.


----------

